# Newbee from Kentucky



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

If papaw is still among us I'll bet he'd like to be involved in this. 

Welcome aboard.
Bill


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Janey!


----------



## crgshhn (Apr 6, 2015)

Welcome! Good luck to you and your soon to arrive bees!


----------



## Janey Bee (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Bill! Sadly he is not, but he sure would be tickled to see me in my bee suit


----------



## Janey Bee (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks crgshhn! I can't wait to get them


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Welcome Janey. Also in KY. Just down the road from Kelley Bee Co. Best wishes.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## Janey Bee (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey Zombee! Glad to see a fellow Kentuckian on here. I live in the western part of the state near Murray. Lucky you to live near Kellys. Best wishes to you too


----------



## MarkB (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello Janey Bee glad to see a newbee from KY I'm in Christian KY ,started bee keeping last year with two hives , I read a lot on the Warre hives and found it most interesting, so that is where I'm at right now, hoping to catch some swarms this year and build a few more hives . wish you all the best and all I can suggest is read read read and observe.


----------



## Janey Bee (Apr 5, 2016)

Greetings MarkB!! I was just reading last night about Warre hives and it does sound very interesting. I was also reading about Sun hives and tegu sounded pretty cool too. After I get my feet wet I may need to experiment with those. Hope you have good luck with yours


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

